# Western Flyer Freedom BMX Project



## partsguy (Sep 18, 2017)

A rare bike for the BMX collector with an eye for the unique. I have seen minty ones sell for about $250, so this is priced about right, in my opinion.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302453807163


----------

